# Composer (or singers, conductors, etc.) look-a-likes



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Figured I'd put it here instead of community forum, since it's about classical/composers, I guess. 

So, do you happen to know anyone who looks _just_ like one of the famous classical/opera singers, composers, instrumentalists, etc.?

#

Sure, I do. His name is Ton S., and he's our male voice choir and orchestra conductor. The resemblance to Giuseppe Verdi is incredible! See attachment for a picture. 

Left is our conductor and to the right is the actual Giuseppe Verdi.









What about you?


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

This is one I submitted to the cheezeburger site


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

American President Rutherford B. Hayes and Johannes Brahms


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Liszt and Snape


----------



## PhileasFogg (Dec 7, 2012)

lol at the last two


----------

